# Replacement light cube for Fluval Chi



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone had to replace the light cube on their Fluval Chi? The LEDs on mine quit, although the pump still works fine. It costs nearly as much to replace the entire filtration/light cube as to replace the tank, and I do NOT want to add another tank to the house.

Has anyone just replaced the lights, or failing that, does anybody want to sell a Chi light cube?


----------

